# Bobcat 642 Skid Steer



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get a reasonably priced service manual for 642 bobcat with a ford gas motor??? Would like to have it on disc but paper will work. Have found some online but are very pricey.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i always seem to find my manuels on ebay,


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

buckwheat,
I found a few on ebay, all paper versions, holding out for a disc or download but can't wait too much longer. Many melted wires to repair and a wiring diagram would help a lot.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

have you considered just talking to your local bobcat dealer? i run Case skidsteers, and when i run into things like that, they usually help me out by photo copying any info i need. they know i am going to be coming to them for parts


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

tried that. our local dealer seems to only want to bring it into thier shop. i really want to have the manual for any other repairs that might come up. i have my own repair business and the dealer knows it, thats why they don't want to give me the info. can't really blame them i guess. we all have to eat.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

where in NY are you? my local dealer is great, they will sell me the parts and explain how to install them if I don't know how... Most of the time I let them do the work as they are very reasonble in price...


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

PG,
I am just outside Syracuse. I might have a lead on what I am looking for. Thanks


----------

